# عاجل : أكبر انفجار بتاريخ سوريا



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2012)

*اليوم أكبر انفجار في تاريخ سوريا كله يهز دمشق .*
*لا تعليق أكثر من اللعنات على المعارضة الإسلامية الإرهابية والجيش الكر أحد فروع تنظيم القاعدة الإرهابي والكلب الفاطس أسامة بن لادن .*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مايو 2012)

يا ربى ..  هل يوجد تفصيل للخبر؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2012)

*المكان : مفرق القزاز قرب الدوار الجنوبي في دمشق (منطقة فرع أمني محصن + مدارس + الباب الخلفي لكلية الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية) .*

*الزمان : الثامنة صباحاً .*

*عشرات الجثث والمركبات المتفحمة تماماً ، كمية متفجرات تقدر بآلاف الكيلوغرامات .*

*صور رهيبة لا يمكن عرضها .*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2012)

*وصول وفد المراقبين الدوليين لمعاينة المكان .*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2012)

*صدقاً ربما هذه أرحم صورة وجدتها :*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مايو 2012)

يا ربى....................
 رحمتك يا رب المجد... رحمتك يا رب... ما هذا.......


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2012)

*أكثر من 40 شهيد ، أكثر من 170 جريح .*


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (10 مايو 2012)

يا ساتر يا رب، الرب يعزيكم... هذه هي أخلاق الإسلاميين الإرهابيين... وبالأحرى هذا هو الإسلام..... لا تعليق بصراحة، لا تعليق غير + ربنا موجود+....

لا أدرى أي قلب وأي عقل وأي إنسانيى تقبل هذه الأعمال الإجرامية،، هل من قام بهذا الفعل هم من البشر؟ أشك في هذا، ولا يصلون إلى مستوى الحيوانات أيضاً، هم أحقر من ذلك بكثير.....


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2012)

ربنا يرحم


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 مايو 2012)

*رحمتك يا رب ​*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2012)

*بيان للداخلية: 55 شهيدا و372 جريحا من المدنيين والعسكريين
بيان الداخلية : 15 محفظة لأشلاء مجهولة 
بيان الداخلية : تفحم 21 سيارة وتحطم 105 سيارات بالكامل 
بيان الداخلية : إصابة 78 سيارة بأضرار مختلفة 
بيان الداخلية : أضرار مادية كبيرة في الممتلكات العامة والخاصة في التفجيرين*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مايو 2012)

شىء شنيع.. و موئسف جدا....


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2012)

*شىء محزن ومؤلم 
نتمنى السلامه لشعب سوريا الحبيب 
صلواتنا لاجلكوا يا أحبه ..*


----------



## zezza (10 مايو 2012)

*يا ربى عدد كبير اوووووووى 
ربنا يرحم اللى ماتوا و يصبر اهلهم 
صلواتنا لكل شعب سوريا *


----------



## SALVATION (10 مايو 2012)

اظن هترد المعارضة تقولك مش احنا 
مش هقول غير ربنا يتصرف معاكم لانكم جعلتوا سوريا ارض خصبة للارهابين 
دماء اخوتكم السوريين على رؤوسكم​


----------



## يهودى (10 مايو 2012)

Damascus residents  said the two explosions, which happened almost simultaneously shortly  before 8 am, struck a district of Damascus which houses a military  intelligence complex involved in President Bashar al-Assad's 	 *****down on 14 months of protests. 



The nature of the  blasts was not immediately clear. State-run Syrian TV said the  explosions were in the Qazaz neighborhood, where a Syrian intelligence  agency has its headquarters. 

 Central Damascus is tightly under the control of forces loyal to  President Bashar Assad but has been struck by several bomb attacks,  often targeting security installations or convoys. 



The latest major  explosion on the capital occurred on April 27 when a suicide bomber in  Damascus detonated an explosives belt near members of the security  forces, killing at least nine people and wounding 26. 

 Syria's conflict started in March 2011 with mass protests calling for  political reform. The government swiftly *****ed down, dispatching  tanks, troops, snipers and pro-government thugs to quash dissent, and  many members of the opposition took up arms to defend themselves and  attack government troops. Many soldiers also switched sides.


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> اظن هترد المعارضة تقولك مش احنا​
> مش هقول غير ربنا يتصرف معاكم لانكم جعلتوا سوريا ارض خصبة للارهابين
> 
> دماء اخوتكم السوريين على رؤوسكم​


*وليقولوا ما شاؤوا أبناء الداعرات وثورة العهر والعاهرات .*
*من سيفجر رجال الأمن سواهم ؟؟؟*
*كل من شارك ولو في تظاهرة واحدة له يد في البلبلة الأمنية الحاصلة .*

*أما بواسلنا فلم يقصروا بالإرهابيين وقتلوهم بأعداد هائلة ، وضعت عينة من الصور في موضوع سابق من يومين .*

*وآخر خبر قرأته في الفيس بوك :*
*



			بريطانيا تدين تفجيري دمشق و تدعو المعارضة لإنهاء العنف .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2012)

*كلمة للجعفري في مجلس الأمن مباشر .*


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 مايو 2012)

هى كلمة واحدة ( ربنا موجود ) ويارب حافظ على شعب واهل سورية يارب


----------



## sarkoo (11 مايو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> هى كلمة واحدة ( ربنا موجود ) ويارب حافظ على شعب واهل سورية يارب


هو فين .... وشو مستني .... ؟؟!!!!
فقدت إيماني مع أشياء كثيرة فقدتها في هذا العام الثورجي ....


----------



## The Antiochian (11 مايو 2012)

*صورة شهيدة مسيحية في انفجار أمس ، الأمر الحارق أنه تم اكتشافها من فردة حذائها **:*
*




*


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2012)

sarkoo قال:


> هو فين .... وشو مستني .... ؟؟!!!!
> فقدت إيماني مع أشياء كثيرة فقدتها في هذا العام الثورجي ....


وهذه هي غاية هذا العالم أن يفقدنا إيماننا الحي بالمسيح يسوع 
لا تفقد إيمانك فالرب ليس مسؤول على حقد وكراهية البشر
ولكنه سيتدخل في الوقت المناسب ليغلب الشر والشرور فهو يمشي متمهلا ولكنه لا يصل متأخرا أبدا
الرب يكون معكم أخوتي في سوريا قلوبنا تتقطع على هؤلاء الأبرياء 
الرب يخذل أصحاب العقول الدموية الإرهابية ويبدد مخططاتهم
الرب يحمي سوريا وشعب سوريا ويرجع السلام والمحبة فيها


----------



## sarkoo (11 مايو 2012)

انا شخصيا اشبعت من هيدا الكلام .... 
تحصل كل هذه البلاوي فيقولون لنا امتحان من الرب .... هي السنة كلها امتحانات .... مافي عطلة صيفية .... أو حتى انتصافية ..... بكفي بقى اتعبنا وملينا .... حتى لو بقي النظام انا ماني كتير فرحان فيه وببقائه .... بتعرفي ليش لأنو هو أفضل السيء لا أكتر ولا أقل .... 
كل شوي الله رح يتدخل ... والله عم يمتحن ... ويلي انا شايفو انو الشيطان وحدو يلي مستلم الساحة .... لدرجة صرت حس فيها إنو هو الحقيقة الوحيدة 
كان عندي مشاركات دفاعية كتير بالمنتدى لكن من شهور طويلة بطلت فوت وشارك بشي لأني عم حس انو أنا كمتدين سابق عم اضحك عحالي ... أنا اليوم بشرفني اني منتمي لأقل أقلية بالوطن العربي وهي العلمانيين يلي ما بهمن مين صح ومين غلط بالأديان ... بهمن الإنسان والإنسان أولا


----------



## The Antiochian (11 مايو 2012)

*فعلاً الشيطان رئيس هذا العالم وهذه حقيقة مسيحية ، فمملكة المسيح ليست من هذا العالم .*
*والرب أخبرنا عن المنتهى الصعب جداً ، فما الجديد الذي تمر به ؟؟*
*ما الذي لا نمر به نحن معك ؟؟؟؟*

*كل ما أريده من بقاء النظام هو سحق هذه الثورة ، وكم أشتهي إعدام كل من شارك فيها ، ومن ثم بسحقها ينتهي مشروع سلفية البلد .*


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2012)

sarkoo قال:


> انا شخصيا اشبعت من هيدا الكلام ....
> تحصل كل هذه البلاوي فيقولون لنا امتحان من الرب .... هي السنة كلها امتحانات .... مافي عطلة صيفية .... أو حتى انتصافية ..... بكفي بقى اتعبنا وملينا .... حتى لو بقي النظام انا ماني كتير فرحان فيه وببقائه .... بتعرفي ليش لأنو هو أفضل السيء لا أكتر ولا أقل ....
> كل شوي الله رح يتدخل ... والله عم يمتحن ... ويلي انا شايفو انو الشيطان وحدو يلي مستلم الساحة .... لدرجة صرت حس فيها إنو هو الحقيقة الوحيدة
> كان عندي مشاركات دفاعية كتير بالمنتدى لكن من شهور طويلة بطلت فوت وشارك بشي لأني عم حس انو أنا كمتدين سابق عم اضحك عحالي ... أنا اليوم بشرفني اني منتمي لأقل أقلية بالوطن العربي وهي العلمانيين يلي ما بهمن مين صح ومين غلط بالأديان ... بهمن الإنسان والإنسان أولا


طيب وإنت قلتا "الشيطان وحدو يلي مستلم الساحة"
لأنه الشيطان فعلا هو رئيس هذا العالم وشي طبيعي يكون العالم مليان من أفعاله البشعة 
شو نسيت كلام المسيح "مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم" ؟


----------



## sarkoo (11 مايو 2012)

اذا الشيطان رئيس هذا العالم منفهم من هالشي إنو الله مالو علاقة ....؟؟؟ 
شو هالتبرير الغير شكل 
أنا بعرف إنو ماني وحدي يلي عم مر بهالشي فما في داعي اتذكرني .... لأنو يلي قاهرني إني ماني وحدي ... بتمنى كون وحدي المقهور على إنو تكون البلد كلها مقهورة وزعلانة مشان كم كلب كل همهن يروحو ينكحو عاهرات الجنة يلي إسمهن حوريات على حساب بلدنا الجميل ....


----------



## چاكس (11 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *صورة شهيدة مسيحية في انفجار أمس ، الأمر الحارق أنه تم اكتشافها من فردة حذائها **:*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



كتير أمورة هذه الفتاة ، شهيدة لأفعال قذرة من أناس بلا عقل و لا ضمير .
حزنت كتير عليها ...


----------



## The Antiochian (11 مايو 2012)

sarkoo قال:


> اذا الشيطان رئيس هذا العالم منفهم من هالشي إنو الله مالو علاقة ....؟؟؟
> شو هالتبرير الغير شكل
> أنا بعرف إنو ماني وحدي يلي عم مر بهالشي فما في داعي اتذكرني .... لأنو يلي قاهرني إني ماني وحدي ... بتمنى كون وحدي المقهور على إنو تكون البلد كلها مقهورة وزعلانة مشان كم كلب كل همهن يروحو ينكحو عاهرات الجنة يلي إسمهن حوريات على حساب بلدنا الجميل ....


 
*طيب روق عليي مو أنا السبب .*
*مو الله مالو علاقة ، بس الفكرة انو الله ترك لهالكون الحرية ، الشغلة مو قضاء وقدر ، صح ولا لأ ؟*
*والشيطان استغل هالحرية لإهلاك أكبر قدر ممكن .*
*الله يتدخل وتدخل كثيراً ، ولعلك تذكر تفجير المناطق المسيحية زمن الصوم الكبير ، حين كانت المعجزة بأنه بين الضحايا لا يوجد أي مسيحي .*
*كنا نصلي في تلك الفترة ، جميعاً ، ولو أننا استمرينا لحققنا بصلواتنا المعجزات مجدداً .*

*إذا بدك تيأس حبيبي بتكون عم تحقق الي بدن ياه أعداء سوريا ، شو بدن أحلى من أنو نيأس ؟؟؟؟*
*يمكن من حظنا أنو أعطينا أنو نتألم مع بعضنا كرمال سوريا .*


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (11 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *صورة شهيدة مسيحية في انفجار أمس ، الأمر الحارق أنه تم اكتشافها من فردة حذائها **:*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



الرب أعطى والرب أخذ فليكن اسم الرب مباركاً..... خسارة بنت زي القمر


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (12 مايو 2012)

*الكنيسه ف مصر بتصلي عشانكم 

وكلى إيمان انه الرب هيصنع معاكم معجزات

شيء حقيقي مؤسف



			بل تاتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمه لله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يرحم اولاده
الرب يبعد الارهابيين الاسلاميين عن البلاد
فلنصلى من اجل سوريا ومصر​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *صورة شهيدة مسيحية في انفجار أمس ، الأمر الحارق أنه تم اكتشافها من فردة حذائها **:*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 مع المسيح ذاك افضل--
 الرب يعزى اهلها و يشددهم-- ارتاحت من الدنيا و هى فى افضل مكان


----------



## The Antiochian (12 مايو 2012)

*من صور التشييع :*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 مايو 2012)

*من الصور أيضاً ، رافقتها الهتافات التالية :*
*لا إله إلا الله و الشهيد حبيب الله .. شهداء بالملايين عالجنة رايحين 
بدنا راسك يا حمد (البغل القطري) .. بالروح بالدم نفديكِ سوريا .. شهيد ورا شهيد غير الأسد ما منريد .. الموت لأسرائل **الموت لآل سعود*
*





*


----------



## fouad78 (12 مايو 2012)

وفاء سلطان التي رأت فظاعة الإسلام أمام عينيها في الجرائم التي صنعها الأخوان المسلمون في جامعة حلب (في أحداث الثمانينات)
تحولت إلى أكبر مناهضة للإسلام
وأنا سمعت إحدى الفتيات تقول في الراديو إذا كان هذا الإسلام فأنا لست مسلمة

تسيرون على سنة نبيكم ووصايا إلهكم
ولكن إرهابكم لن يجدي معنا نفعاً بل سيرتد إلى أعناقكم

النياح لأرواح الشهداء والصبر والسلوان لذويهم
والصمود لوطننا الغالي​


----------



## حمورابي (12 مايو 2012)

*هذا ما سوف يتحملهُ نظام الدكتور بشار الاسد *
*كل العبئ يقع على المسكين والشعب المظلوم *
*هذا النظام الذي كان يزرع ويرسل العبوات الناسفة الى العراق لكي يفجر اشلاء الناس .... ويرسل من تبقى الى سوريا . *
*الذي مص دم الناس لسنوات . لايوجد شئ يدوم .. *


*اتمنى ان تنقل الصورة بشكل صحيح *
*معي سوريين وعراقيين . ادرى بالموضوع *


----------



## The Antiochian (12 مايو 2012)

*بين الشهداء 22 من رجال الأمن .*
*في تفجير سابق استشهد عميد ركن بالأمن .*


----------



## fouad78 (12 مايو 2012)

حمورابي قال:


> *هذا ما سوف يتحملهُ نظام الدكتور بشار الاسد *
> *كل العبئ يقع على المسكين والشعب المظلوم *
> *هذا النظام الذي كان يزرع ويرسل العبوات الناسفة الى العراق لكي يفجر اشلاء الناس .... ويرسل من تبقى الى سوريا . *
> *الذي مص دم الناس لسنوات . لايوجد شئ يدوم .. *
> ...


معلش عزيزي بدي أختلف معك هون من ناحية أدرى بالموضوع
هل سوريا بلد كامل طبعاً لا
هل النظام كامل طبعاً لا
وأنا لا أدافع عن أحد، ولكننا نعرف من هو بشار الأسد
لا تتوقع أن بشار لوحده يستطيع أن يفعل شيئاً
فهناك من نسميهم الحرس القديم وهم أساساً من أجلسوا الأسد على الكرسي
حاول الأسد منذ استلامه السلطة أن يحد من نفوذهم ودخل في بعض الأحيان في حرب معهم
عندما استلم السلطة مثلاً قال سننسحب من لبنان لكنهم لم يرضخوا له
حتى حدث ما حدث
نادى بالإصلاح منذ البداية ولكنهم كانوا أقوى منه
مع ذلك استطاع أن يتحرك على مهل وبدأ يحد من نفوذهم تدر يجياً وأصبحنا نشهد ازدهار بشكل تدريجي
معلومة فقط على الماشي الأسد عندما استلم زمام السلطة لم يرضى أن يوقع على أي قرار بعقوبة الإعدام لمدة ثلاث سنوات (على ما أعتقد) وكان يريد أن يلغي عقوبة الإعدام
اليوم الأسد بالإلتفاف الجماهيري الضخم حوله أصبح يملك سلطة أقوى من أول وأصبح أقوى من الحرس القديم

تحياتي لمصادرك
وعلى فكرة أنا من عيلتي في 2 معارضة ولكن البقية فهم موالاة وعائلتي كبيرة 
وجميعهم جامعيون ومثقفون​


----------



## The Antiochian (12 مايو 2012)

*سوريا لم ترسل أحداً إلى العراق ، ولكن بعد تعهدات باول بأنه بعد الانتهاء من العراق سيدمر سوريا ، كان من الطبيعي أن تفسح سوريا المجال لمرور أي شخص يمكن أن يقتل جندياً أميركياً يجعل ذلك الدخول إلى دولة أخرى حلماً مستحيلاً .*

*وهذا ما حدث .*


----------



## Merkava (12 مايو 2012)

يا رجل قلت لحالي ابعد كذا شهر عن اخبار سوريا بلكي بس ارجع تكون هديت الاوضاع..لكن شكلو عم بتزيد والله سدت نفسي هالاخبار...يازلمه ما بدي ازيد بالحكي لانه من راح ابلش من الزنار ونازل.....هتلر غلط انه توجه كان ضد اليهود....المفروض بلش بالعربان يخلص منهم


----------



## Merkava (12 مايو 2012)

يا رجل قلت لحالي ابعد كذا شهر عن اخبار سوريا بلكي بس ارجع تكون هديت الاوضاع..لكن شكلو عم بتزيد والله سدت نفسي هالاخبار...يازلمه ما بدي ازيد بالحكي لانه من راح ابلش من الزنار ونازل.....هتلر غلط انه توجه كان ضد اليهود....المفروض بلش بالعربان يخلص منهم


----------



## The Antiochian (13 مايو 2012)

*حبيبي ميركافا ، ما تغير هو أن إسقاط النظام السوري بات أمراً بعيداً عن أحلامهم حتى .*
*تحدثت أميركا عن شرطين على الأقل يجب تحقق أحدهما :*
*1 - انشقاق هائل وجماعي في الجيش ، وهذا ما لن يحدث ، بل إنهم يقولون أن هذا الجيش العقائدي هو اللغز الذي أعجز العقول الاستخباراتية العالمية .*
*2 - نزول دمشق وحلب بالكامل في مظاهرات جماعية ، وهذا أبعد من المستحيل لأن المحافظتين محسوبتان على التأييد ، والأمور فيهما مضبوطة جداً ، وحتى في الأرياف التي كانت سابقاً تحت سيطرة المسلحين وتم سحقهم بالمئات (يذكر أن كبرى هزائم الجيش الكر حدثت في ريف دمشق حيث فطس منهم في ليلة واحدة 600 مسلح نقلت جثامينهم النتنة بالشاحنات ولم تجرؤ وسائل الإعلام على ذكرهم ، وأحدثك من مصادر موثوقة جداً ، وكل ما تجرأت الوسائل على نقله في اليوم التالي هو عودة الريف الدمشقي كاملاً إلى سيطرة الجيش السوري الباسل) .*

*وحتى لا يتركونا نهنأ بانتصارنا ، وحتى لا يعترفون به ، تحدث هذه العمليات الإجرامية التي هي ليست إلا ارتعاشات الاحتضار .*
*وأميركا باتت تجد في هذه التفجيرات خط العودة خطب الود وتقول إن بصمات القاعدة واضحة فيها وهذا ما يوافق رواية النظام ويسحق أكاذيب أنتن وأعهر معارضة عرفها التاريخ .*


----------

